# Escapee and Odd Tales?



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's swap odd mouse stories! :lol:

I'll start first. I have about a 3 month old doe named Kiku. She's the most adorable thing, but awfully skittish. So, the first day I got her, I tried to socialize with her and hold her (probably a bad mistake on my part). The little bugger leaped out of my hands! I scoured my whole room, and she ended up being underneath a wooden board that I didn't think she could squeeze under! That wasn't her only escape attempt, however.

She ran out of the cage another time, slipped under my door, and was (apparently) running free in the house. I didn't know she'd gotten out of my room, so I was still searching,
and then my dad knocked on my door and said he'd found my cat (Buttercup) chasing my mouse. The only reason Buttercup didn't get Kiku was because she (Kiku) was too fast for her. Imagine that. ;P

Finally, since Kiku is SUCH a speed devil, she absolutely loves her wheel. She's on it more than my other mouse. At night, I would sometimes take the wheel out of the cage if it was making too much noise, since the cage is close to my bed and I needed sleep. I placed the wheel outside of the cage, and in the middle of the night, I heard it going. I didn't think that would be possible, but when I got up, I saw Kiku, running happily on her wheel. She must've squeezed in between the bars of the cage to get to it. :shock:

Anyway, that's a few of my silly mouse stories. What about yours? (Kiku is SUCH a troublemaker.)


----------



## louise15 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kiku (such a cute name!) sounds so adorable and so mischievious!

I was cleaning the cage one day and started setting it back up, checked on the mice to see if they were OK and found Dora (who was about 6 months at the time) running across the landing and into my bedroom. I followed her as quickly as I could and found her happily eating a treat on a blanket that was on the floor. It was definitely typical Dora!

Another time, my boy mouse (Thumper) was playing with my Dad and he climbed up his arm and rested on my Dad's head. He then started to talk to us whilst cleaning himself. He would do it often and wouldn't settle until he was sitting on my Dad's head. He was so adorable


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

One of my boys (Sheldon) got out of his cage (an aquarium) and got into his brother's (Zeddie) cage (a homemade rubbermaid bin cage), which was next door. I happened to be walking past and saw a mouse in Zeddie's cage. Thing is, Zeddie is very skittish and is always hiding, so since I saw a mouse, I stopped and bent over for a closer look (when you see Zeddie, you take advantage. At least until he spots you and shoots back into hiding). But then I noticed that this mouse was fat and brindle (Zeddie is a satin broken brindle). I stood there in confusion for a second, wondering how Zeddie changed colors so quickly since the last time I'd seen him. Then I realized, holy carp, that must be Sheldon! I got confirmation when I realized that there was nobody in Sheldon's cage. I got Sheldon back in his cage, and that's when Zeddie came out of his house and started sniffing around, as if he'd JUST realized there'd been an intruder. Sheldon is a very peaceful mousie, very curious, and probably just decided to go exploring (for more food, probably, lol. He was just sitting and chilling out on a little ramp/hammock when I found him), but I don't know how Zeddie would have reacted. I think that's when I noticed how much time Sheldon spends climbing things in his cage and grappling with the lid with his paws. He must have perched on his water bottle, then used his head to lift up the corner of the lid, then squeezed out and dropped down on Zeddie's cage. Zeddie's cage had a little gap in the lid where the mesh kept coming away from the nut and bolt, and that must be where Sheldon got in. I had to put a weight on Sheldon's cage for a while, but he seems to have lost interest in escaping since I've added more climbing toys to his cage. Zeddie has since moved to a better, more secure cage in another room.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I had one female mouse severla years ago, she was very small, always skinny, had a tumor when I got her (which was later actually bitten off during a fight with one of her cage-mates).

she used to get out of the tank every single night (to this day I have no idea how, or how she avoided the gauntlet of cats or the dog) and find her way to my bed, crawl under my heavy blankets, and under my shirt and sleep on my chest.

she did this every single night for over 2 years until she died(of another tumor), she would start to move around on my chest and wake me up every morning just in time to be put back into the cage before my cat would come in and wake me up.

I have no pictures, because this was over 8 years ago, but she was a very splotchy agouti based brindle.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I don't have any odd mice tales but I did lose a hamster once. He was missing for a couple of weeks, I had no idea where he went then one day I heard my mom yelling in the bathroom(which was next to the rodent room), turns out he had decided the rolls of TP under the counter made a pretty nice nest and had chewed up like 6 rolls and made a giant nest. My mom was more upset about the ruined TP than she was about finding a hamster in her bathroom.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

lol that mouse climbing on your chest sounds funny, very lucky mouse. I lose a mouse about once a week I must confess, their cages seem only a chirad and if they're hungry they escape especially mothers and babies. Always makes me jump, anyway terrible thing happened last week. 
I have a long haired chocolate tan called Fudge and she gave birth, at 2 days old I went up and found to my horror a buck in her cage and another mother mouse. All the babies had been killed horrifically and Fudge was shaking in her nest and lost her voice becuase he'd obviously tried to rape her. It was really really sad


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

"he'd obviously tried to rape her" - a bit over the top if you don't mind me saying. In the rodent world this is normal behaviour.

"I lose a mouse about once a week, I must confess" - that strikes me as an unacceptably high number of escapees, perhaps you should think about making your cages more secure, or changing them altogether!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> "he'd obviously tried to rape her" - a bit over the top if you don't mind me saying. In the rodent world this is normal behaviour.


Indeed :roll: :roll:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I had my first ever eacape a few weeks back, i had some new mice and put them in my converted storage boxes and one evening i went into my shed to do the last feed and water befor closing the door for the night (been leaving it slightly open in the day) and there was a mouse form the siamese box sitting on a box of fox mice trying to set them free! :shock: So had to house them in a bucks box so the buck had to spend the night with the fox does as i had no spair cages/boxes, and the next morning double meshed the siamese box. Out of the 12 females that were in the fox box luckerly only 1 get pregnant.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have had 3 mice escapes, one ended badly, the second was missing for multiple days nd then one morning Dad found him sitting on top of his cage. 
But the one my story is about was when I first got mice. It was 3 years ago when I was 16. My first mouse was a little boy my friends had dubbed "Jeff". My dad made me give him away because he just couldn't get use to the smell at the time. I put him in a cardboard carry case, (never having transported one I completely forgot that mice chew...
I was almost at his new home and while I was driving I noticed movement out of the corner of my eye. I looked down to see Jeff, out of his box, on the floor of my car nibbling on a jersey I brought along. 
I kind of slammed on the breaks, pulled over, caught him and then was left trying to figure out what to put him in that he would stay in. I had forgotten to take my police hat out of my car (friend dragged me to a costume party).
I delivered Jeff to the new family in a police hat, they found it adorable.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

These are some adorable stories! I must admit, if I had a mouse delivered to me in a police hat, I'd probably squeel in delight and take a picture.

Also, I think it would be cool to have a mouse that somehow escaped just to sleep in the same bed as me. That story made me smile, too.

Thanks for sharing your stories with me, guys!


----------

